# Fun Icebreaker



## Toby Trachtman

Ok fun getting to know people game for the newbies (myself included).

What's everyone's favorite wood species? 
Rules:
1# Name of wood
2# Why
3# picture of it or picture of a piece you've done in it

I'll start. Olivewood (obviously). Because it is so much fun to work with, the figure is out of this world, the smell of the shavings is divine and it looks great with turqouise inlay.
Picture is of a coat rack I did in olivewood with turquoise

 inlay

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Koa, I have a bunch of it and I also like cook pine.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Mesquite is my absolute favorite, hands down. It's a beautiful wood with tons to offer, doesn't move hardly at all. Easy on tools but very tough. Here is a piece I gave to @Bean_counter to make knife scales with. Tony


 

And here is a cutting board I made, Mesquite is the southern part of the state.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Hard to choose- Big leaf maple and walnut but then again whatever I am working with at the time is my favorite



 



 



 

Maybe a combo of Both- no matter wood is GOOD!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Have you noticed that most pictures on this site have feet in the background? 

we are not...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Toby Trachtman

@Don Ratcliff , @Mike1950 @Tony : Ok new rule, I need all of these woods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

beeswing eucalyptus for pattern

followed by chamise burl for blue stain spalting

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tony

Toby Trachtman said:


> @Don Ratcliff , @Mike1950 @Tony : Ok new rule, I need all of these woods!



Sadly Toby, I am your only hope. Don is a Stoopid Islander who hoards all his Koa and Mike is an  who can't remember where his wood piles are.

I however, am very proud of my Greek heritage and love Olive wood. I'm sure we could work something out. Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Toby Trachtman

@Tony : we'll talk next week. Shabbat Shalom everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Sadly Toby, I am your only hope. Don is a Stoopid Islander who hoards all his Koa and Mike is an  who can't remember where his wood piles are.
> 
> I however, am very proud of my Greek heritage and love Olive wood. I'm sure we could work something out. Tony



Notice- Tony is one of the aforementioned Texans- should explain most of it....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## woodtickgreg

Don Ratcliff said:


> Have you noticed that most pictures on this site have feet in the background?
> 
> we are not...


Feet in the pic is a requirement!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Feet in the pic is a requirement!!



Don doesn't understand it. Until a couple of months ago he'd never worn or owned shoes, still trying to adjust.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Toby Trachtman said:


> @Don Ratcliff , @Mike1950 @Tony : Ok new rule, I need all of these woods!


@Mike1950 I think he is really a texan claiming to be somewhere else; he makes up new rules in the middle to suit his wants...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 I think he is really a texan claiming to be somewhere else; he makes up new rules in the middle to suit his wants...



Kind of like a 12 year old Nigerian boy claiming to be Hawaiian. ...


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 I think he is really a texan claiming to be somewhere else; he makes up new rules in the middle to suit his wants...



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Kind of like a 12 year old Nigerian boy claiming to be Hawaiian. ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Do you just growl at all my posts? I was siding with you old fart... kinda...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you just growl at all my posts? I was siding with you old fart... kinda...



Take it easy on him Don. Ben Franklin scratched those glasses he wears and he doesn't see as well through them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

@Toby Trachtman, this is what is known as high jacking a thread. Happens from time to time...... Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you just growl at all my posts? I was siding with you old fart... kinda...




Was not sure so I was just coverin my bases-watch it or yall will get the monkey.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Was not sure so I was just coverin my bases-watch it or yall will get the monkey.......

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 123211



Admitting it IS the first step....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Admitting it IS the first step....


Go find a bigger hammer... and some shoes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Go find a bigger hammer... and some shoes...




I could loan you this one and a sand pile...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I could loan you this one and a sand pile...
> 
> View attachment 123217



Don needs a bigger hammer than that....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's like asking which one of your children are your favorite Toby! About any wood has the potential to be my favorite, depending on its figure and mutations. How about some olive from the unholy land?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

barry richardson said:


> How about some olive from the unholy land?
> View attachment 123218



Texas?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Texas?





Stoopid Islander.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Walnut and maple This is @davduckman2010 maple cookie better than Girl Scout cookies I like walnut for its stately and rich appearance maple seems easy to work with is stable and I like its varied appearance. I have some gourous figured maple from @Mike1950 that I will be made into boxes. I am sure they will look crude comped Mikes but the wood will look grand

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

I could agree with the comments on the Olive. Know a little short country preacher you'd get to agree with you as well. From what I understand, he won't even let anyone use this one. Mom said he pulled it out of his coat pocket one day at church when someone needed a pen, realized what he was doing, pulled it back, put it away, and told them he'd go get them a pen to use. 





Of course I'm a little partial to Honduran Rosewood Burl, simply because it is soooo classy.





Although Eucalyptus Burl has it moments of saintliness too...





And, even the lowly half rotted Red Oak in the backyard has it's moments...
















I guess it'd be safest to say, whatever is turning in the lathe at the time, because I haven't even touched Camphor which is so sweet to work, and smells out of this world when turning. Or, Jamaican Dogwood which sits there so subtle until you apply finish then jumps out and slaps you with elegance. Or, Buttonwood, or some highly figured Black Walnut, or Big Leaf Maple, or Spalted Apple, or...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I moved this here....

I'll have to post up some of favorite wood later.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I forgot to tell you @Toby Trachtman the mods will just move stuff around as they see fit. You think you know where you posted something, "oh look, it's over there now"

Be very careful with the admins too, I think they can order a hit on people...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I forgot to tell you @Toby Trachtman the mods will just move stuff around as they see fit. You think you know where you posted something, "oh look, it's over there now"
> 
> Be very careful with the admins too, I think they can order a hit on people...




You're safe unless you've lived in Hawaii at some point...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I will second @rocky1 and Honduran Rosewood Burl. Think I bragged on this piece someplace here earlier. Had intentions for it, but I got it from Mr. Jaynes so it stays the way it is, on display in the living room. 

"A" Side


 

"B" Side

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> I will second @rocky1 and Honduran Rosewood Burl. Think I bragged on this piece someplace here earlier. Had intentions for it, but I got it from Mr. Jaynes so it stays the way it is, on display in the living room.
> 
> "A" Side
> View attachment 123260
> 
> "B" Side
> View attachment 123261



I've got a slab from the same batch but I finally decided I had to do something with it. It's in the process of being turned into 3 Pot calls and some pens.


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> I've got a slab from the same batch but I finally decided I had to do something with it. It's in the process of being turned into 3 Pot calls and some pens.



My intent was pen blanks as well. So a few fancy pens won't get made, the world won't miss them. At 17" x 11" this piece is big enough to make a statement by itself.


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> My intent was pen blanks as well. So a few fancy pens won't get made, the world won't miss them. At 17" x 11" this piece is big enough to make a statement by itself.



True, and I wouldn't have sliced it up just for pens but I wanted a call for myself and figured as long as I didn't just turn it into a clock he wouldn't have minded. Here is one of them almost finished-

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> True, and I wouldn't have sliced it up just for pens but I wanted a call for myself and figured as long as I didn't just turn it into a clock he wouldn't have minded. Here is one of them almost finished-
> 
> View attachment 123262



That's really stunning, Colin. I'm sure Kevin is smiling someplace.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> That's really stunning, Colin. I'm sure Kevin is smiling someplace.



And that's the least figured of the 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> And that's the least figured of the 3



Now he is laughing. I wonder if he got those pieces from Cliff.


----------



## gman2431

Too many to pick just one. I like working with burls but anything with interesting looking potential to it I will turn. I mostly "collect" the high end or rare stuff and turn the cheaper stuff tho. 

Since your new heres some projects made from wood sold here by some of the great people selling wood on here.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, I need a cane - all this purdy - real purdy wood gots my knees weak!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

